# Bloomfield Hills, MI - Truckcraft salter parts



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

Long story short, out dump truck got stolen of a jobsite and recovered but the truckcraft t140 got stolen off it. But what they got away with was just the controller and the gate. I have the wire harness for it and the spinner with a brand new motor. Can anybody use those parts?


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

How much are you asking.i could use a backup


----------



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

grassmaster06, when it got stolen I was having the motor replaced on the spinner. I just want $300 bucks to cover the cost of the new motor.


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok ,I can get it this weekend. Give me a call 313 443 7067


----------



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

Will do. I will pull all the parts and set it aside.


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Could you text me a photo ?


----------



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah. I will send it over to you friday. Tomorrow I am not at the yard.


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just checking in with you .give me a call when your ready


----------

